# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  What to do with empty 5 gallon tank?

## Ian

went up in the attick earlier to find my old plastic 5g tank sitting there doing nothing, so thought i would do something with it but i dont know what :/

theres a filter in there and gravel with some cold water at the moment. Thinking of putting a heater in there and getting a small planted tank on the go with some tetras or something? although its not exactly tall so i think the plants would grow out of it :/

it needs a light in it but thats not a problem, if i do go down the planting idea then i have a spare nutrafin CO2 kit here and i could easily remove the gravel to get some furtiliser in there.

But i really dont know what i want in there! i'll get a pic in a min

----------

